# Only the most expensive toys for my little girl



## Don Kondra (Aug 7, 2016)

Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 7, 2016)

Go all out on the expense and get her a brown paper bag, if you can swing it...[emoji6]


----------

